# My friends



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

Very Pretty! good looking horsey.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Really?


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

This are also my friend who I have rode:

This was Neron, he was about 10 years old when he died, he had very sick lungs, so they had to put him down... He gave me such expiriences and I will always recall he was a horse with so big heart like doubledecker that everyone can go inside. He has always forgiven me for my mistakes and never let me down. His father was nonius Parcel 112, and mother some home made mare Nikifora(halfbreed).









This is El Nino, 5 yr old halfbreed stallion(at that time), his father is hanoverian gelding Emilio(Escudo, Espri), and mother was halfbreed mare Å ik-Å ag Flower. He had a twin, but he died few days after birth. Å ik-Å ag Flower died when El Nino was yust 3 months old, and he was an orphan. He also get over tetanus, what is a miracle.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

The horses and you are both gorgeous! Neron sounds like my first horse. *tear*.. but he is still alive and healthy (I'm blessed).. and 22 years old! But I adore him, absolutely adore him.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

If you want my opinion Neron is now saved...poor horsey


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow, amazing storeys and they are all really cute!


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

They are all beautiful, but i love El Nino.


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

El nino was the most beautiful horse I ever seen in my whole life.


----------

